# .biz file extension - How to open?



## colorado97 (Mar 17, 2004)

I've received a file with a .biz file extention. It contains a desktop publishing type document. Is there a free viewer program to open the file? What other program can open files in a .biz format? What program creates files with a .biz extension?


----------



## jwbirdsong (Nov 7, 2002)

My guess would be it is a "Create-A-Card" file(business card) made with Borderbund prog of the same name..Borderbund..You may try Irfanview or Photshop(or equiv.) to open them; I have no idea if they will work though.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

This, unfortunately, is one extension that is not a standard

4 Potential candidates are 

Print Shop Business Card File (Broderbund) 
Creatacard Business Card Project (Broderbund) 
ShowBiz Project File (ArcSoft, Inc.) 
BIZ dVS Model/Object 
(and the desktop publishing program being used for the document you received!)

Most likely, the only way for you to view the file is to have your sender, send it as another format, such as PDF which is a little more common, and can be opened by your friendly word processor.


----------



## briala (Apr 23, 2005)

you may want to contact the sender to see if the program they used will allow them to export the item.

I use Print Shop Business Card Creator .... and it allows me to export the .biz file into a jpeg. that way I can send the image in an email to the person I'm designing the business cards for.

hope that helps!

Briala


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I have been trying to open a .biz file too from my friend who sent a bunch of pictures to me under that format. I asked him to send me .jpeg instead and today I received this format and can't get them to open either: .pdf 
Any idea of what program I would open that in?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

www.adobe.com and d/l their free reader.

or try Foxit Reader

http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

WhitPhil...yeah, I tried Adobe a little while ago and it opened it up for me
Thanks!


----------

